# Zelda: skyward sword



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

Have felt pretty indifferent toward this so far, but the latest Edge magazine has given it a 10. 
Always loved zelda games, but sort of felt like I'd seen it all after twilight princess, think I'll give it one last go now.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2011)

An Edge 10 Zelda is a must buy for me. Once last gasp from my Wii before I sell it on I think.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 21, 2011)

Edge are cunts.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the point in my Edge subscription when you apparently have this review and I don't?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

They reported it on their twitter feed. Haven't seen the review yet, only know the score.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2011)

Does that not make a mockery of their claim that scores aren't important, only the review is important?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe they've done this before when a game gets a 10.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2011)

I like Edge -- clearly, since I subscribe -- but I don't get their obsession with given 10s to Zelda games.  The Zelda games (and I've played most of the last 10 years' worth) are surely classic Edge 9s, if anything are.  Good, supremely well executed and utterly unoriginal.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

Only 1 Zelda game before this has had a 10.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

And that was the first 3D one which was definitely not unoriginal at the time.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2011)

No Wind Waker?  (Checks)  Gosh, you're right.  That's my memory playing up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I like Edge -- clearly, since I subscribe -- but I don't get their obsession with given 10s to Zelda games. The Zelda games (and I've played most of the last 10 years' worth) are surely classic Edge 9s, if anything are. Good, supremely well executed and utterly unoriginal.



They give out tens to easily and they're not as good as they used to be but still piss from a great height on what passes for gaming magazines these days...


----------



## etrigan (Oct 23, 2011)

I still haven't finished Wind Waker or Twilight Princess. My one disappointment regarding Zelda games is that they don't make an attempt to make the games feel epic like Final Fantasy with better storylines and full voice overs. Final Fantasy games fill like interactive movies.
Zelda always has great gameplay but the presentation is way behind the times.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

I disagree with you somewhat that Final Fantasy has it right but you're spot on about Zelda.  I also haven't finished Wind Waker or Twilight Princess (or the DS ones, for that matter)).  All good games, all saw me sink a few dozen hours, all fond memories but you're right -- none of them had that epic quality so they ran out of steam, for me


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They give out tens to easily and they're not as good as they used to be but still piss from a great height on what passes for gaming magazines these days...


I like their recent reboot.  Concentrating more on what print media do well (comment and reflection) and less on what it can't compete on (news).

I liked Games TM for a few years but it has lost all depth in its articles.  It reads like a 15 year-old's essay.


----------



## etrigan (Oct 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I disagree with you somewhat that Final Fantasy has it right but you're spot on about Zelda. I also haven't finished Wind Waker or Twilight Princess (or the DS ones, for that matter)). All good games, all saw me sink a few dozen hours, all fond memories but you're right -- none of them had that epic quality so they ran out of steam, for me



The last Final Fantasy I was really committed to playing was Final Fantasy X which was truly epic. It felt like you really were in a fantasy world. It was like playing an interactive anime.

Zelda games always have great gameplay so I don't get bored playing them. I didn't finish Wind Waker or Twilight Princess because I got stuck. But Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask on Nintendo 64 were great. I will probably get the player's guides to finish the other Zelda games and then buy Skyward Sword.

Gameplay wise Zelda games are just fine. I just wish they gave Link more personality and had voices in the game. The cinema scenes are like a silent movie in Zelda because no one talks. They just use written dialogue and facial expressions instead of proper speech. Oh and Link grunts when he swings his sword. They can do better than that.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They give out tens to easily


seriously?


_Super Mario 64_ (Nintendo 64) - E35 (1996)
_Gran Turismo_ (Sony PlayStation) - E55 (1997)
_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ (Nintendo 64) - E66 (1998)
_Halo: Combat Evolved_ (Xbox) - E105 (2001)
_Half-Life 2_ (Windows PC) - E143 (2004)
_Halo 3_ (Xbox 360) - E181 (2007)
_The Orange Box_ (Windows PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360) - E182 (2007)
_Super Mario Galaxy_ (Wii) - E183 (2007)
_Grand Theft Auto IV_ (PlayStation 3, Xbox 360) - E189 (2008)
_LittleBigPlanet_ (PlayStation 3) - E195 (2008)
_Bayonetta_ (PlayStation 3, Xbox 360) - E209 (2009)
_Super Mario Galaxy 2_ (Wii) - E215 (2010)
_Rock Band 3_ (PlayStation 3, Xbox 360) - E222 (2010)
_The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_ (Wii) - E234 (2011)
That's an average of 1 per year, with the maximum of 3 per year in 2007.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

Gta4??? But not 3?

And bayonetta?

Weirdoes.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

I would give Bayonetta an 11.  Which is what they turn the game up to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Crispy said:


> seriously?
> 
> 
> _Super Mario 64_ (Nintendo 64) - E35 (1996)
> ...



Yup and I can spot a number on there which don't deserve a ten. I rest my case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I would give Bayonetta an 11.  Which is what they turn the game up to.



That game was good but no way deserved more than a 7...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> Gta4??? But not 3?
> 
> And bayonetta?
> 
> Weirdoes.



And Halo 3 and Half Life 2...a ten is revolutionary, sheer gaming brilliance. They can't tell me that H3 was either.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I would give Bayonetta an 11.  Which is what they turn the game up to.



I have bayonetta. Probably only played about 3 hours of it. It was mental and incomprehensible.  Does it get 5/10 better?


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And Halo 3 and Half Life 2...a ten is revolutionary, sheer gaming brilliance. They can't tell me that H3 was either.



I'm with you on halo 3. Half-life 2 is a classic though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

And Rock Band 3 was brilliant and revolutionary I assume also? 

A ten should be a rare thing, a stop the press thing not handed out to tired sequels or games exhibiting a smidgen of innovation (I'm looking at you Super Mario Galaxy)..,


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

I've never played Rock Band 3.  For all I know it may well knock spots off all the other Rock Band games, and Guitar Hero and that one with the Beatles.  But yeah, I 'm with you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, wasn't aiming my comment directly at you, was just commenting/thinking out loud generally.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

Bayonetta is hands down the best game ever made.

You haters are just shit at third-person action games.  I bet you could never finish Devil May Cry either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

DMC is shit, I'd rather play FF7 again.


----------



## etrigan (Oct 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Bayonetta is hands down the best game ever made.
> 
> You haters are just shit at third-person action games. I bet you could never finish Devil May Cry either.



I beat the original Devil May Cry. I didn't think Devil May Cry 2 was very good.

I didn't beat Devil May Cry 3 though that game is hard as hell and I am too proud to play it on easy mode.

Bayonetta got good reviews on IGN so I will have to check it out.

I beat God of War and God of War II so I look forward to getting the 3rd game.

I'm way behind on my gaming. I used to play religiously in high school but don't own any of the current generation systems but I plan to buy them soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2011)

Bayonetta was mental and totally beautiful, but I just don't like those DMC type games.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2011)

...and Halo 3 deserves a 10, I love that game. The campaign is super re-playable, the online system was the most refined on consoles at the time. Plus it introduced things like theatre mode and forge, still unmatched on consoles.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2011)

I understand the attraction of those "push the right buttons in the right rhythms to kill those dudes in beautiful acrobatic ways" games, but have never found them enjoyable.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

etrigan said:


> I beat the original Devil May Cry. I didn't think Devil May Cry 2 was very good.
> 
> I didn't beat Devil May Cry 3 though that game is hard as hell and I am too proud to play it on easy mode.



I not only beat DMC3, I then beat it again on Dante Must Die mode.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I understand the attraction of those "push the right buttons in the right rhythms to kill those dudes in beautiful acrobatic ways" games, but have never found them enjoyable.


If a fighting system is deep enough, you reach a zen-like state of flow, whereby you become an untouchable instrument of destruction.  No other gaming experience matches it.  But very few games have tapped that.  Bayonetta taps it better than any other.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 25, 2011)

Review is there now http://www.next-gen.biz/reviews/legend-zelda-skyward-sword-review


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds good  Shame I'll be utterly immersed in Skyrim, really


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 25, 2011)

..OMG.. I didn't know Bayonetta got a 10.. I got it mixed up with somthing else. Might have to pop on to Amazon now...

Is this Zelda the 'massively single player' one or is that slated for the next gen nintendo thing ??


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got this month's Edge subscription.

One 10, three 9s and five 8s.

Either that is one of the best months for games ever (which, to be fair, it does seem to be) or Edge are getting pretty keen.  Or somewhere in between.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 25, 2011)

Or advertisers are getting frostier.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 12, 2011)

Eurogamer 10/10 too http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-11-11-the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-review


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Or advertisers are getting frostier.



PR departments are well known for buying high scores for games...even the once (high and) mighty Edge will be subjected the same pressures...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 15, 2011)

This is why you look at gamer scores and see if they match, anything more than a 1 point disparity is dubious.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2011)

I really really really want this, but can't afford it at the moment


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

i didnt even know this was coming out....

Too many games, not enough time !!!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 18, 2011)

Can't justify this at the mo, so I've resorted to borrowing Super Mario Galaxy 2 off a mate's 9 year old son.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

Missus is getting me the bundle (with the gold motion plus controller) for Christmas


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

So i stuck it on, and it's been 4-5 years since i played the last one, it was on the game cube... but the GFX look soooo bad  will give it a blast on the weekend and see if i can get into it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

All the videos I've seen and it looks beautiful. Hell even Windwaker still looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

maybe it's my TV settings or the TV is too big 42" but it looked ruff.... as i say will have some time on the weekend and look at again.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 24, 2011)

You'll get used to it, my TV is 47" and it looks fine to me now. It looked bad to begin with.
It took me a while to get used to the motion controls, but now I have it is fucking brilliant.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

Also make sure you have a component cable. My Wii looks much better and is nice and clear since replacing the awful composite cable.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah it's a compoent cable i have, not stuck the wii on in over a year, and all this MW3 and BF3 has made me expect more from it i guess..... GFX wise i mean... lol


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

It's here, but I can't have it til Christmas day


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

WTF? move or something.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

It's the bundle with the gold wiimote, and as it's my present I'm not allowed it. Battlefield 3 will have to keep me busy til then.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

gold wiimote? will google now


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> All the videos I've seen and it looks beautiful. Hell even Windwaker still looks gorgeous to me.




Kaaaabooom!!!      




Spliisssh!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2011)

COOL !!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

It has now been hidden somewhere in this house!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a massive Nintendo fan, and 3D Zeldas especially. Finished Ocarina (at least 10 times), Majora's Mask (prob. 5 times), Wind Waker (3 or 4 times) and Twilight Princess (twice).
So I obviously got Skyward Sword. And have hardly had a chance to play it. All the others came before kids, so there were big 8 hr chunks to get stuck into. It's been an hour here and there. Having trouble with the motion controls and the difficulty - not sure when I was last killed through health-loss in a Zelda game, bosses included! I've got to the first boss at the end of the first "dungeon" and he leathered me. That was 3 days ago. I've not turned it on since.  Too busy looking after the house/kids/shopping while the missus works and the Girl is poorly so she's not been at nursery this week. I know how this goes, though - the longer I leave it, the less chance I'll have of picking it back up again, or at least I'll have to start again.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 25, 2011)

It is quite hard. I'm about 24 hours in now, and it is utterly superb. The motion controls are good once you get used to not just waggling and actually thinking about your strikes. Some of the level design is the best I've ever seen in any game.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never liked the zelda games but I only have two wii games and am thinking of getting another.

Will I hate this?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2011)

No


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone come across the bug that makes it uncompletable yet?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 20, 2011)

No


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to play this on Christmas day! I've noticed that the price of the limited edition is now going up to about £80.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 7, 2012)

Right im about to stick it on....


----------

